#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] ♪首次製作半套fursuit♪

## GF

不知道自己做了多久，只知道這次行動整個是一頭熱，也知道其實呢...成果並不盡理想XD我需要建議
再度的嘗試是必然的，但能不能有誰為了我那幾個禮拜犧牲的睡眠時間好好誇獎誇獎我呢

----------


## 月光雪貂

嗨，GF~，其實看到你做的獸裝，我第一個想法是:「好毛啊~≧∇≦」，感覺做一整套就是整個毛茸茸的(想抱

結果不盡理想嗎?，我覺得做得很好啊，我覺得GF的作品都超棒的，不過做完之後有什麼打算呢?，參加獸迷活動或是學校活動的時候穿嗎?

----------


## 峰峰

HI~吐吐
難怪你的時間都好晚喔(熱血蓋過睡眠嗎:3)，不過完成獸裝的成就感一定很棒 :jcdragon-xd: 
而且做的樣子很棒呢，完全看不出是第一次做裝呢( :jcdragon-tail-faster: )
頭型跟手腳很有型呢(吐吐毛亂飛啦)
為吐吐完成了獸裝歡呼~ :penguin_em34:

----------


## 火狼

羨慕能做 fursuit QQ
對我來說會做就已經很厲害了
<--手工藝白癡

個狼覺得毛可能可以剪短些
尤其是頭部
如此或許更能顯示出兔頭的線條/骨架（不知道怎麼描述orz
以上敝狼淺見
還是GF的獸設是長毛兔呢？

----------


## GF

#雪貂
謝謝~雖然會那麼毛單純是因為我選錯布料了w這裡附近都沒有販售毛布的店家，我只能夠網購，幾乎是第一次接觸這種布料的我只能閉眼睛先訂下去再說 <<太不謹慎了!
昨天在校慶園遊會時有換上去請同學帶我下樓走走，接著就被擅自領去操場走一圈了，雖然玩得很開心也很感謝他們的幫忙，但回到教室、撤裝後我就很清楚自己中暑了，頭開始由裡到外痛了起來，接下來的時間就都在桌上趴著過去了 :penguin_em04: 

#峰峰
沒錯!雖然很亂來，但有一個禮拜的時間我幾乎只有睡一個小時，用咖啡和各種提神飲料撐過去，因為一天24小時對我來說根本不夠用，不管是什麼東西做著做著就進入自己的世界了 :penguin_em34: 
開始準備做下一個作品，這次若果有機會就會嘗試全套，時間先預訂在畢業後的那個暑假，不然我就要因為課業荒廢而對不起自己了呢

#火狼
火狼你好 :penguin_em31: 這似乎是第一次回覆你，日後就請多指教了
是的，後來發現布料買錯時有想過去買個電動剪髮器修短，但預算透支啦~只能假裝自己是長毛兔了，但其實是英式斑點兔

----------


## 菜鳥

好可愛的垂耳兔
我怎麼覺得這個兔子裝的毛有點亂 :wuffer_arou: 
我建議你做完之後可以把毛用梳子梳一下,這樣就不會比較亂了
你也別忘了把多餘的毛毛剪掉會比較好看一些,繼續加油吧 :wuffer_thpt: 
希望你有把我的話聽進去 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## GF

#菜鳥
是的...我很需要好好整理一下她的毛毛 尤其是修短的部分
因為實在是太長 梳子梳一梳戴上去就會亂掉了 不過請放心吧!我會在下一次的作品中一併修改這部分的缺陷 謝謝你的建議~ :penguin_em31:

----------

